# picture compilation 1940 41



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 4, 2013)

I love these years so if you have one please post a pic for my database and hopeful book project years from now lol.. Any Schwinn from these years will do along with their crazy factory colors or rare potions!! Post em up please


----------



## vintage2wheel (Sep 4, 2013)

*40/41*

here is my 40 DX with peaked aluminum fenders red on straw OG paint.

also my cream on black 41 auto cycle beautiful original paint


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 4, 2013)

*1941 super deluxe schwinn autocycle*

1941 SUPER DELUXE SCHWINN AUTOCYCLE
2013 Best of Original Class and Best of Show
Village Cycle Show, Arlington Heights, Illinois


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 4, 2013)

*1941  deluxe schwinn autocycle*

1941 Deluxe Schwinn Autocycle


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 4, 2013)

Restored by yours truly. 1941 DX


----------



## stoney (Sep 4, 2013)

vintage2wheel said:


> here is my 40 DX with peaked aluminum fenders red on straw OG paint.
> 
> also my cream on black 41 auto cycle beautiful original paint
> 
> View attachment 112255View attachment 112256View attachment 112257




Wow!! Gotta say I love that '41 Autocycle, never saw that paint combination before.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Sep 4, 2013)

stoney said:


> Wow!! Gotta say I love that '41 Autocycle, never saw that paint combination before.




Thank you. It is a great reverse paint bike. Although I love Wes's cream on green super deluxe that is truly one of a kind. 


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 4, 2013)

A few I found online


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 4, 2013)

Another.....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 4, 2013)

.............


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 4, 2013)

................


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 4, 2013)

..........


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 4, 2013)

.............


----------



## jkent (Sep 4, 2013)

*1940 Henderson*

Here is my 1940 Schwinn Henderson. It won Peoples Choice at the Smoopy's Bicycle show in Murfreesboro TN.  a few weeks ago.


----------



## Champy (Sep 4, 2013)

*A few of mine.*


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 4, 2013)

Champy said:


> View attachment 112344View attachment 112345View attachment 112346View attachment 112347View attachment 112348View attachment 112349View attachment 112350




I like the super deluxe project!


----------



## schwinning (Sep 5, 2013)

*my 1941 Dx*

1941 Schwinn Dx


----------



## Wayne Adam (Sep 6, 2013)

*My unrestored '40 DX*

Here are some pictures of my all original, unrestored  Packard badged '40 DX.............Wayne


----------

